# Beware Epping Forest!!!



## msaerfen (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I thought I'd just share with you what just happened to me. My partner and I decided to try Epping Forest for the first time yesterday. We parked up, read the bylaws, went for a stroll and found a lovely little spot off a small road through the forest. At the end of the road was a big car park but further in it was flat, peaceful and quiet. We looked for no camping signs and found none. The spot was ok. Not as quiet as we thought, quite a few cars were about at around midnight,dont know what they were doing, didnt look!!
Any way this morning theres a sharp knock on the door and its a forest copper or whatever they are called, he says we cant park overnight. I said we looked for signs and there are none. He says'well we cant put signs everywhere, but there are by-law notices around'. I told him I'd read those as well and that it doesnt say it there either. Now he's stroppy cos I'm answering him, so he says well now you are told, no parking in a carpark a hour after sunset. Apparently this little piece of ground is a carpark. There is another proper carpark just up from here. This is a patch of earth under a big tree. So people, just because it doesnt say you cant camp here it obviously doesnt mean you can so if you are here be careful. I,m just grateful he knocked this morning and not last night when I was in my jamas!!


----------



## caspar (Sep 25, 2011)

Was it Forestry Commission - they have byelaws, not always shown, but which cover all their land? 

Rangers differ - some let you stay happily, others are jobsworths - trial and error I'm afraid!


----------



## Bernard Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, National Trust have a similar restriction on overnight camping.  I expect they all do. But I have parked overnight on National Trust land and never been bothered.  Its a chance you take.


----------



## msaerfen (Sep 25, 2011)

No he wasnt forestry commission, they are council by-laws. Shame really, its not far from home. I'm sure if we look hard enough we'll find somewhere not covered by by-laws. Its funny how some places signpost everywhere and some like here have none. Its just trial and error its true. I was just a bit suprised that we were expected to know that we cant stay here without being informed in any way.


----------



## Pollik (Sep 25, 2011)

> He says'well we cant put signs everywhere



Maybe not, but it makes sense to put them where something is forbidden, no?

One guess is that someone complained and this feller was told to come and move you on without him knowing the whys and wherefores.

It is usually easier just to smile and move on, but if you wanted to take it further, you could write to the Police HQ, describe what happened and ask what specific offence you are alleged to have committed, quoting the legal reference.  Might include the officer's number, too.


Polly


----------



## Bernard Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

msaerfen said:


> I was just a bit suprised that we were expected to know that we cant stay here without being informed in any way.


If we knew the relevant law we would probably find its unenforceble anyway.  Apparently millions of parking tickets are - click here: Millions of parking tickets given out 'illegally', expert reveals - Telegraph


----------



## Pollik (Sep 25, 2011)

The thing is, if he was going to charge you or arrest you, he would have to cite the legislation in any event...and I think "Obstructing a police officer in the execution of his duty" would be difficult to defend if he didn't know the legal authority for that duty.  He would probably have to lie and say that you took a swing at him.




Polly


----------



## averywildwildcamper (Sep 25, 2011)

If there is a paid for type camp site, quite a lot of them complain to their local Forrester, so they're just following up. So when choosing somewhere, always be mindful of local camp sites.


----------



## caspar (Sep 25, 2011)

This is what makes me VERY suspicious of the Cemlyn Bay farmer! Wonder if he'll be setting up aCC site soon, as the one up the lane is always full!


----------



## sss (Dec 4, 2011)

The bylaws for the forest are here Publications

These are enforced by the forest keepers they are not police but are attested constables.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 5, 2011)

Reading briefly through the bylaws it would appear that a camping permit is only 50p per person per night for up to 3 nights. If this is indeed the case (and I may well have misunderstood the legalese language used) it would appear to be quite a bargain.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2011)

2cv said:


> Reading briefly through the bylaws it would appear that a camping permit is only 50p per person per night for up to 3 nights. If this is indeed the case (and I may well have misunderstood the legalese language used) it would appear to be quite a bargain.



50p in 1980 when the bye-laws were promulgated! I bet it's gone up a bit since ...

Incidentally that permit is for a pre-arranged camp site, rather than ad hoc camping.

I note from the bye-laws that whippets, greyhounds and crosses thereof (e.g. lurcher) have to be muzzled when in the Forest!


----------

